# Welche Flashkarte für Sinamics G120 ?



## JesperMP (4 Januar 2016)

Ich brauche dringend ein Flashkarte für ein G120 mit CU230-P Control Unit.
Laut Handbuch ist das "SINAMICS SD Karte 512 MB" (6SL3054-4AG00-2AA0) empfohlen.
Leider ist diese Karte nicht auf Lager.

Frage: Wieviel Speicher ist tatsächlich notwendig ?

Ich überlege ob ich ein "SIMATIC MEMORY CARD" (z.B. 6ES7954-8LC02-0AA0) verwenden kann da es auf Lager ist.
Diese Karte heist ja auch "SIMATIC S7, MEMORY CARD FOR S7-1X00 CPU/*SINAMICS*, 3,3 V FLASH, 4 MBYTE"


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2016)

Hab grad kein Handbuch da, aber ich glaub für den G120 kannst du eine beliebige Speicherkarte verwenden. Es muss keine von Siemens sein

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ChristophD (4 Januar 2016)

jup da geht jede MMC/SD .
Wozu brauchst du die, für FW Update dürften die 4 MB nicht ausreichen!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## JesperMP (4 Januar 2016)

Ich brauche es nur für die Sicherung der Konfiguration, für den Fall das der Anwender selber den Control Unit austauschen muss.
Kein Bedarf für ein FW Update.

Ich weiss das ich beliebige SD Karten bis max 2GB verwenden kann, aber ich will ein industriellen Flashkarte für die rauhe Umgebung.
Deswegen die Frage, wie gross muss es sein ?


----------



## Blockmove (4 Januar 2016)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ... aber ich will ein industriellen Flashkarte für die rauhe Umgebung.



Also da kannst du jede Markenkarte verwenden.


----------



## JesperMP (4 Januar 2016)

Die Frage noch einmal: Wieviel Speicherplatz brauche ich auf das Karte ?


----------



## ChristophD (5 Januar 2016)

die 4 MB sollte für die Datensicherung ausreichen, ich hatte es bisher mit 16MB Karten gemacht und da war noch mehr als 12 MB Frei nach dem sichern.


----------



## JesperMP (15 Januar 2016)

Zurück von ein Kunde mit diese Erfahrung. 
Auf ein standard Simatic Memory Card 4MB, wurde für ein Control Unit CU230P-2 nur 83kB genutzt.


----------

